# GP and the Insulin Prescription Saga - update!



## Babysaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

HI all, 
I had the call from the surgery today about the refused prescription last week. It was a different one to whom I spoke to last time and the call couldn't have been more different! 
I gave him a brief update, keeping it as close to just the facts as poss (ie *not * saying how angry I was, how the GP in question doesn't know about diabetes based on the '4 strips a day' conversation etc) and he then apologised profusely and said, several times, 'that should not have happened.' Apparently there was a memo on the screen which claimed I needed 'no more than 2 vials of insulin, and 4 pots of strips' which the GP said 'clearly needs to be overwritten.' He also said that the letter from myt DSN arrived at the start of the month and that claims I am using 3 vials, but it will probably increase, and I need at least 10 strips at the absolute minimum a day. While he, and I didn't try to engage him, didn't want to be drawn into a conversation about how it happened in the first place I could tell he was not impressed. 
Instead, we went through what I needed (I also kept saying why, to justify it, and he eventually said that I didn't need to explain myself and 'that it was actually great that I was taking things so seriously') and then added one spare a month 'just in case.' 
To round things off nicely, he has also put a flag up to alert anyone doing a repeat for me that I may need more amounts so if that happens to do it 'as normal' and there will be no more delays. 
I am SO pleased! 

Secondly, and sort of off subject, I had a conversation with my DSN today about the rate my BG is dropping when I am exercising. We are now going to try having the basal rate on my pump on a mere 10% and she said it might be crashing so fast due to the effort I am putting in. As the bulk of the exercise I do is walking, even if it is for 3 hours at a time (and I do do more when I have to go to the hospital etc as I don't drive and it's nearly 2 miles from the train station, then another obviously back to the station) I am not walking especially fast so didn't expect such a dramatic fall. She said that while it doesn't feel like it, as my body is having to work so much harder (she gave a number but I can't remember what it was, maybe 5 times harder) than someone who's not pregnant this may be why - so my long walks in the hills are the equivalent of someone else running it - whooppee! 
She also said that it's great I _am_ so active as it will stand me in excellent stead when it comes to labour and far too many women don't really do much once they get heavy (or even before.) As we plan to do another triathlon next August I am also hoping that it won't take me forever to get a nice level of fitness back too (well, I can dream can't I?!)


----------



## fencesitter (Mar 20, 2012)

Phew, what a difference  I've been following your story with a mixture of horrified amazement and interest! It's great that somebody sensible has taken everything in hand at last.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank goodness some sanity has been restored to the situation! Good to hear them admit that 'it shouldn't have happened' - no, it flipping well shouldn't!


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks Willsmum and Northerner! 
Yes, its a massive relief that this didn't get any more ridiculous than it already had, and that it was admitted that it shouldn't have happened in the first place. Sensibleness and sanity are indeed the order of the day, and I really _do_ hope the other GP got a bollocking (not charitable I know but all things considering....)


----------



## margie (Mar 20, 2012)

Glad to hear that things got sorted out for you. I hope that the remainder of your pregnancy  is stress free.


----------



## Smit (Mar 20, 2012)

I am so pleased this has been sorted, it was a terrible stress that you did not need. Xxx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 20, 2012)

Fantastic news Babysaurus, so pleased all is resolved for you. 




Babysaurus said:


> Sensibleness and sanity are indeed the order of the day, and I really _do_ hope the other GP got a bollocking (not charitable I know but all things considering....)



As to your comment the GP should consider himself lucky if that's all he gets. He could and should have been reported and struck of the register.


----------



## Monkey (Mar 20, 2012)

Excellent news - glad you got somewere finally!


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2012)

Glad you have got somewhere i this whole daga BS x


----------



## trophywench (Mar 21, 2012)

What a relief!

If I were you should you need to book an appt with a GP in future, I'd ask for him deliberately.  At least you should be able to have a reasonable conversation with him, and there's really not much point in continuing to bang your head against a brick wall if you don't actually need to!


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 21, 2012)

*Trophywench* I agree! With that in mind I have made a note of this one's name too, along with the name of the other GP who I won't see even if my life depended on it! (Well, certainly not for anything diabetes related anyway!)


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 21, 2012)

Great to hear.

Plus the exercise thing is right.

When pregnant id hypo doing 5 mins of yoga, and thats easy exercise.

Keep active will keep you in labour.  You need that strength to push baby out.

When i had my 6 week checkup after the birth my obs said id done really well pushing and she could tell i hadnt been lazy before hand, Yey me lol!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 21, 2012)

Babysaurus said:


> HI all,
> I had the call from the surgery today about the refused prescription last week. It was a different one to whom I spoke to last time and the call couldn't have been more different!
> I gave him a brief update, keeping it as close to just the facts as poss (ie *not * saying how angry I was, how the GP in question doesn't know about diabetes based on the '4 strips a day' conversation etc) and he then apologised profusely and said, several times, 'that should not have happened.' Apparently there was a memo on the screen which claimed I needed 'no more than 2 vials of insulin, and 4 pots of strips' which the GP said 'clearly needs to be overwritten.' He also said that the letter from myt DSN arrived at the start of the month and that claims I am using 3 vials, but it will probably increase, and I need at least 10 strips at the absolute minimum a day. While he, and I didn't try to engage him, didn't want to be drawn into a conversation about how it happened in the first place I could tell he was not impressed.
> Instead, we went through what I needed (I also kept saying why, to justify it, and he eventually said that I didn't need to explain myself and 'that it was actually great that I was taking things so seriously') and then added one spare a month 'just in case.'
> ...



That is wonderful news, well done you for sticking to your guns and trying your hardest to explain your medical needs.  What a difference eh.
 Yes, it's great to be active, even at 42, when I was expecting my daughter, I walked with my neice in her pushchair, to my mum and dad's house, 45 mins there and 45 mins back, in the middle of summer. Also walking to work and gardening etc, I love to be outside.
 You sound as though you are doing everything right.  Take care and thanks for letting us know, alot of people were quite worried ( and angry) about what happened to you.  Take care  Sheena x


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 
*Phoebe* that's good to know someone else had hypo's at the vaguest hint of exercise! Its true that mine drops dramatically as soon as I start walking, admittedly slowly, up a hill. As I love my walking (although perhaps not as much as my dog!) so won't want to make them shorter, I end up having to take half a picnic with me and it's a pain in the bum! I guess it's good to know that I'm still getting or staying fit though, even if I don't feel it!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 22, 2012)

Picnic must get lighter as you go - so you have that to look forward to and spur you on!


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 22, 2012)

The picnic may do, Trophy, but not perhaps the rest of me!


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 22, 2012)

Brilliant news that the GP saga's had a positive end!  Well done for sticking to your guns. Xx


----------



## Cate (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm really glad you've had a decent conversation and got it all sorted!

I hope the original GP has had a swift kick to the rear end, too (and possibly some refresher training on prescribing norms)


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 23, 2012)

I was hyping all the tim ebut even walkiing to the bus stop from home 5 mins would make me hypo.
All i did when pregnant was eat and lower insulin.

Im on 8,12,16 and 22 basal now, tha same i have been on for 6 years.

Was on in the last few months of pregnancy 4,4, and 6 and 16 basal, plus still loads of hypos.

I still dont know why i went the other way with insulin, and still had a big baby.

xx


----------



## Babysaurus (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry if you have said this before, Phoebe, but how big was Jemima? Do you think there is a chance that she would have been big regardless?


----------

